# Original British Dragon Founder Dies After Being Released from Federal Prison



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2011)

*Original British Dragon Founder Dies After Being Released from Federal Prison*
_by Millard Baker_

Edwin Richard Crawley, the founder of the original British Dragon steroid lab, died early this morning reportedly due to complications from pneumonia only weeks after being released from federal prison. Crawley had pleaded guilty to one count of conspiracy to distribute anabolic steroids on March 18, 2011 in United States District Court in Seattle.

Crawley faced up to 20 years in prison, a one million dollar fine and 5 years probation. Instead, U.S. District Judge Ricardo S. Martinez sentenced him to ???credit for time served??? on June 2, 2011 presumably so that he would not die in federal custody. He is survived by a wife and daughter who were at his bedside when he died in a private hospital. He was 47 years old.

Crawley and his business partner Ashley Vincent Livingston were indicted in September 2007 in United States District Court in Seattle on charges of anabolic steroid importation and distribution, conspiracy and money laundering.

Crawley and Livingston were arrested by local police in Thailand in March  2008. Thai police arrested them at the request of the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) via the Mutual Legal and Assistance Treaty (MLAT) between the United States and Thailand.

A Thailand Criminal Court originally ruled to extradite Crawley and Livingston in 2008. Livingston did not appeal the ruling and was extradited to the United States three years ago.

Crawley decided to fight extradition. The Thailand Court of Appeals ruled against Crawley and upheld a lower court ruling authorizing extradition proceedings.

Crawley was finally extradited to the United States and arrested by United States Marshals on March 7, 2011.

Tragically, Crawley survived three years in a Thai prison only to succumb to serious illness after being extradited to U.S. custody.

Meanwhile, Ashley Livingston pleaded guilty to one count of conspiracy to distribute anabolic steroids and one count of conspiracy to engage in money laundering and was sentenced to 24 months in prison on March 5, 2011 by U.S. District Judge Martinez.

The original British Dragon was one of the best-known and most successful sources of anabolic steroids before the arrest of its founders. The current British Dragon is not associated with the original company and/or its founders.

Read more from this MESO-Rx article at: Original British Dragon Founder Dies After Being Released from Federal Prison | MESO-Rx Steroid Blog


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

Jesus, only 47 years old.


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

damn. He should of been using 15mgs of dbol as prevention.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 1, 2011)

That sucks. British dragon was really good. Wonder if the new British dragon that's out is as good


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

Edwin Richard Crawley (center) in Thailand


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

*Note:* This article is from his arrest in _2008._





Uh, is that cop carrying a roll of toilet paper?

Published March 22, _2008_

*British Steroid Gang Apprehended In Pattaya By Dea And Thai Police*

One hundred Drug Enforcement Administration (D.E.A.) officers, equipped with arrest warrants, in co-operation with Thai police, today arrested a British gang selling steroids illegally in Soi Chaiyapreuk, Pattaya, and seized assets worth over Bt 20 million.

Police Major General, Amaresrit Wattanawiboon, Commander of Office of the Narcotics Control Board (ONCB) who had been coordinating with Mr. Andre Kellum, an officer of the D.E.A, acknowledged that there was a gang of foreigners who were running a network selling steroids in Pattaya. 

The police and D.E.A. officers, acting on arrest warrant no. 98/255, searched a two-story house in Pattaya New City Village, Soi Chaiyapreuk, Jomtien Beach Road. The police later arrested Mr. Edwin Richard Crawley (44) a British national who lives in the house, which he had used as the centre of operations for his business. 

According to the police report, Mr. Edwin Richard Crawley originally opened a company called "Nutri Med. Co. Ltd." registered as an import-export company. However, police did not find any illegal items or incriminating evidence, only documents relating to the import and export of goods.  

Another police team also searched a single house opposite and found Mr. Graisorn Tongrak, 31, the son-in-law of Mr. Edwin Richard Crawley, who was looking after the house for his father-in-law. Once again, police did not find any illegal items.

After that, the police took both suspects to search another building  in the same soi, registered as a company called Vincent Centre Service  Co. Ltd. operating a postal and utility bill payment service. Here,  however, police found several empty bags of drugs, called “British  Dragon” and 2,500 copies of steroid instruction sheets.

 The D.E.A. officers took the steroids away for evidence. They also  searched a warehouse behind the Nutri Med. company office, where they  found and confiscated two machines used to pack steroids and also seized  two land deed papers relating to the two houses, a Toyota car, a BMW  R1200 RT motorbike, and 13 bank books which contained millions of baht;  in total property worth about Bt 20 million.

A third group of police later arrested Mr. Ashley Vincent Livingston  (45) British, and Mrs. Jirawan Livingston, 38, his wife, living at a  house in Moo. 10, Soi Kow Noi, Pattaya Hill 1. According to the  information police had received, they all belonged to the same gang,  whose big boss was Edwin Richard Crawley. 

At this house, the police did  not find any evidence, but seized a land deed paper, a Honda and a  Toyota car, jewellery, Bt 100,000 in cash, and six bank books, which had  many tens of millions of baht in the accounts. Police Major General,  Amaresrit Wattanawiboon, revealed that Thai police were originally  notified by the D.E.A. that they had intercepted steroids, which had  been delivered to America in plain envelopes and on investigation,  discovered that the biggest operation was in Pattaya . 

*Mr. Edwin (the  big boss) had been importing steroids from China through the Internet  and then forwarding them to USA and Europe. On receipt, customers would  send money to his account in Thailand. Some of the goods were sent to  Pattaya and repacked in dolls or fruit, to be sent to Europe by parcel  or in plain envelopes.* Mr. Ashley had been worked with Mr. Edwin as his  assistant, finding customers for him. 

*This operation had been running  since 1999. It made him a millionaire, being able to afford to buy  property in Pattaya worth Bt 20 million. Mr. Edwin was also a volunteer,  helping charities in Pattaya, so he was well known among the  high-society set. He is also the coach of a disabled weight lifting  team, which has won many trophies.*

*Despite Mr. Edwin’s other good works, police arrested him and the  other gang members, committing them for trial on charges of having  imported, possessed and exported illegal drugs as well as not having  paid tax.* After a Thai trial, they will all be sent to America for  further processing.

From *British Steroid Gang Apprehended In Pattaya By Dea And Thai Police | Pattaya Daily News - Pattaya Newspaper, Powerful news at your fingertips

*###

Steroids didn't kill Crawley. This investigation and prosecution killed Crawley. Absurd. Criminal. They need to decriminalize these substances now.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 1, 2011)

New british dragon is now gmp made and its not ugl anymore!
So you can not compare old bd with new gmp-who made british dragon!

See site www.britishdragon.com


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 1, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> New british dragon is now gmp made and its not ugl anymore!
> So you can not compare old bd with new gmp-who made british dragon!
> 
> See site www.britishdragon.com



How about a copy of their license?


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats too bad. RC was too young.... RIP bro


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 1, 2011)

Yea to die by Pneumonia is a really shitty way to go. Infection, from the lungs, goes septic and you are in a miserable state the last couple of days...

Like James said, 47 is way to young to go.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

djlance said:


> Yea to die by Pneumonia is a really shitty way to go. Infection, from the lungs, goes septic and you are in a miserable state the last couple of days...
> 
> Like James said, 47 is way to young to go.



That's what got Muppet man Jim Henson, too, I believe. Damn shame in this day and age, _especially _if he died in the states. No offense to anyone overseas, but I've had friends who had to go to emergency rooms abroad and they said it was a frightening experience.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

And, no joke, that cop totally saw his opportunity to rip off Crawley's Charmin. 






That's just _low._


----------



## SFW (Jul 1, 2011)

how'd he die hepatic disease?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> how'd he die hepatic disease?



Complications of Pneumonia. There is different types of pneumonia, but to die from any of them is really crappy...


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2011)

id imagine so.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> The original British Dragon was one of the best-known and most successful sources of anabolic steroids before the arrest of its founders. The current British Dragon is not associated with the original company and/or its founders.





World-Pharma.org said:


> New british dragon is now gmp made and its not ugl anymore!
> So you can not compare old bd with new gmp-who made british dragon!


----------



## RedDevils (Jul 7, 2011)

the more interesting question is how did the new BD get hold of the BD .com domain name ? The one man who knew the answer is now sadly gone.


----------

